# Recognize Marshmellow?



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Do any of you recognize this little fella on petfinder?

He's another maltese that looks very familiar to me but I can't remember where I've seen him. I've been wondering if he is related to the Marcris "Marshmellows/Marshmallows". He's got a really cute face and doesn't look like a BYB or puppymill malt.


Link to Petfinder





Joy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. He looks very familiar to me, too. Maybe it's just the haircut?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, he is very cute!!! I hope he finds a home soon!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I wish I didn't see his sweet little face and story. Poor little one.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

He is one of SCMR's fosters, he is 15 years old.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe this is the little guy that I sent you the link for a while ago. I'm sorry to hear that he has not been adopted yet  Hopefully he finds a forever home soon!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow what a cutie! I hope someone adopts him very soon!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How could someone keep a dog for that long and just abandon it like that :shocked: ?
I will never understand that, he must have been so confused. He is a doll, hope he finds some comfort in a nice home soon :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am angry also!!! After 15 years of loyalty and love how anyone could abandon their baby is down right cruel.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww such a little cutie. I don't understand how someone could abandon a sr. He must have felt lost and confused. Poor little guy, I hope he finds a nice furever home soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummm, am I missing something? Did I read that right? That profile was dated 1/28/09 - he's still waiting to be adopted after 9 months? Poor guy. He's very cute, and hopefully he's happy in his foster home, and if so, maybe he should be able to live out his life in one place without having to start over again. 

(I'm only thinking of Deb - any senior foster she has would LOVE to stay with her forever, LOL).


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What a cutie! What SOB would beat this precious soul? He's far better off having been abandoned at the vet then being beat. He doesn't look a day over 7! :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Sep 24 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833466


> I believe this is the little guy that I sent you the link for a while ago. I'm sorry to hear that he has not been adopted yet  Hopefully he finds a forever home soon![/B]




Yes, THAT'S where I've seen his picture!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 25 2009, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833561


> ummm, am I missing something? Did I read that right? That profile was dated 1/28/09 - he's still waiting to be adopted after 9 months? Poor guy. He's very cute, and hopefully he's happy in his foster home, and if so, maybe he should be able to live out his life in one place without having to start over again.
> 
> (I'm only thinking of Deb - any senior foster she has would LOVE to stay with her forever, LOL).[/B]




I've been e-mailing Marshmellow's foster mom and she said he is happy and loved in his foster home. She said he knows them to be family and is as happy as can be. She also said he loves one of her females and insists on grooming this female every time she sits still.

Since he is located close to us, I very much wanted to adopt Marshmellow and pleaded with my husband for us to adopt him, but he said we have enough pets (vet bills) right now. (We have two cows, three horses, two dogs, and a cat) My husband is in the automotive industry and I think if times were better for the industry and the economy, he wouldn't mind.

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue was very nice about responding to my inquiries about Marshmellow and when "we" decided to not adopt him, I sent SCMR a donation. I usually do that when I inquire about a pet and then don't adopt the pet. I figure that's the least I can do to help the organization out, especially if they've been nice enough to respond to my questions.

If anyone else is interested in adopting Marshmellow, his foster Mom said he is 100% potty trained and seemingly healthy except for some dental issues. 




Joy


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I would love to have him! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Marshmellow had his dental yesterday and did wonderful. He has no teeth now but will stay healthly without them. I think he has a family that is interested in adopting him, I hope it works out


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

UPDATE----Marshmallow was adopted on 10/12/09 way to go Marshmallow...I had been checking on him for quite a long time


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What great news! I hope he gets all the love and kisses he deserves!!! :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's wonderful! He comes with a cute name too.


----------

